# Please help had bad fall after two concussion



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Get to the hospital now! Concussions are serious business and 3 in that many weeks is downright scary. Get an MRI and get taken care of immediately. I cannot stress that enough.

If you're worried about your dad getting rid of your horse make something up. Tell him you tripped and hit your head or whatever, but get to a doctor now! Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

so you disobeyed your doctor and rode anyways.. not the best decision


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I agree with WendyJane, you absolutely need to get to the hospital. Today. Having that much damage to your head in such a short amount of time is very dangerous and could have long-term effects on your health. Make something up, pretend, it doesn't matter, just get to a hospital. 

I hope you feel better, and keep us updated


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, Hospital NOW!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Trusty, I have had a few concussions in the past 47 years with horses, and one very bad one with 3 skull fractures and being in the hospital for 3 days in a stupor. DO NOT wait. Get someone to take you, now.

Worry about the horse situation later. Something will work out. Just get to the hospital. Brain cells don't come back, and you've bruised your brain badly.

As someone else asked, please come back and let us know how you are doing . . .


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Trusty, when you get back, could you please clarify who the family is that encouraged you to ride before the doctor said you could? I'm confused about whether or not your dad is one of the people who encouraged you to ride.

Get well. Be good to yourself.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

After everything that has happened, why ride? When you KNEW the doctor say NO riding, why would you anyways? If a family member said jump off the cliff and the doctor said no, would you? Get to the hospital and do not ride until the *DOCTOR SAYS. *


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, in a situation like this, you need to put your health first and your horse second. You could have a serious injury.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am not sure what you want us to do.......


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Echoing what everyone else is saying - head injuries are NO joke and can potentially be fatal or have life-altering consequences. PLEASE make sure you seek medical attention immediately.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You came on here just 7 days ago and asked us if you should ride:
http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/concussion-611458/

We all told you NO and to listen to the doctor's orders.

Now you are asking for help again? You fell off again? We told you not to ride, and you didn't listen anyway, so I'm not sure why you are asking again .... because you probably aren't going to listen to what we say. 

Sorry for the harshness but you are being an absolute IDIOT. *Get yourself to the hospital NOW*. And do what your doctor tells you this time and *stay off the horse!*

You do realize you could KILL yourself with this much repeated and recent brain damage? It's not difficult for the brain to start swelling from all this trauma, and that will put you into ICU in a hurry.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope you're in the hospital now. Prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

beau159 said:


> You came on here just 7 days ago and asked us if you should ride:
> http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/concussion-611458/
> 
> We all told you NO and to listen to the doctor's orders.
> ...


Beau, you took the words right out of my mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, get to the hospital right away, now. Tell your dad whatever you want to, that really is not the important thing right now.

If you *ever* ride *any* *horse* again (quite doubtful without immediate medical treatment) please do your family and yourself a favor and wear a helmet. That is what they are for, to reduce head injuries from falls.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Last week you only mentioned one head injury but I went back through your posts and discovered one from a year ago when you fell and were knocked out. Now you are saying this is your 3rd in 3 weeks so this is at least your 4th head trauma.

Agree with Beau that you are being an absolute idiot. *Stay off your horse and go to the hospital ASAP. *


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm really glad your parents have medical degrees too, phew! I mean, it's not like the doctor trained for eight years to hand out silly advice.

Get to the hospital and get yourself checked out. Doctors give orders for a reason. I hope you recover quickly, but stop being so foolish with your life!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

My suspicion is that the OP doesn't have much in the way of support at home. The posts seem to be attention seeking in nature to me. Other than posts about getting glasses or contacts, the majority of the OP's posts tend to have quite a bit of drama / crisis involved. 

Many of us try to help with advice, yet we never hear back as to how these situations have been dealt with or resolved. Until the next crisis pops up.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

As for your horse... you need to put yourself and your health first.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I am sad for you, but you don't realize how serious this situation is. Take care of yourself by taking time off. I am guessing you will need at least 4-6 months with therapy. Some physiotherapists specialize in concussions. Biofeedback therapy may be useful. If you don't rest, any little bump jostle or trip and fall will accumulate the symptoms on top of what you already have.

With each concussion you usually need at least a month of rest for the first one. If there were several in a short time frame, you have the recipe for permanent damage if you don't recover properly. Listen to your doctors!!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I've had a few concussions from horses, and two of them were a week apart because I didn't tell anyone about the first one, and stupidly decided to go for a trail ride alone, and because I wasn't felling well...from the concussion... I wasn't focusing, I wasn't alert, I didn't pick up on my horse's behavior and had a bad fall, which was made worse and more serious because my brain was already bruised from the last fall. I was alone out on a trail with a hot horse. I learned my lesson.

I had to have three months off work and riding because of it. 
If you have fallen off and got concussion three times in three weeks, then you sound like your in serious medical trouble... I'm thinking that these falls are mainly caused by the concussion and by a horse that is above your ability. If your seeing stars then it's a serve concussion and as everybody has said, _Go to the hospital _

I don't know about anybody else, but I think maybe it is a wise idea to sell your current horse, three falls in three weeks, resulting in concussion sounds like this horse doesn't suit your ability. Maybe sell him on and buy one that's a bit quieter. Riding a green horse, or a horse that is hot, explosive, or just very skittish, does not make you a good rider. Get a horse that is quieter and suits your ability so you can use your skill to bring the best out of that horse...and maybe keep you from badly hurting yourself.

If you want a young, green or hot horse, get someone who can help you deal and work with it. 

Best of luck, and please let us know how your fairing.

As someone has mentioned, a lot of your posts seem to be _attention seeking. _Mate if you ever feel lonely or need somebody to talk to, pm me, and I'm sure other hf members would be happy to chat.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Any update OP?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm confused- your family pressured you into riding when you weren't ready/against doctors orders. You feel and got hurt and because of it your father will want to get rid of your horse? If you hadn't been pressured...

Ultimately you are responsible though.. Concussions aren't something to fool around with. I know a girl who had one of those "silly" falls off a horse, just one of those things that happened. Mild concussion. Took some time off and a few weeks later got on another horse that freaked, she had a really bad fall and a serious concussion. Those two concussions back to back with the second being serious had the doctor put her on bed rest for x amount of time, she couldn't do anything. If she tripped, even if she caught herself the force of the "catching" impact could of killed her her brain was so vulnerable. She missed LOTS of school. Didn't even come to the barn for many months, when she finally did she just sat and watched. Couldn't even walked around. Said she had been having big headache issues and was still having trouble with schoolwork/focusing/thinking which made the headache's worse. I'm guessing it will be years if ever before she completely recovers with some things, like the focusing.

I am a little concerned about how "easily" this has been happening. Somethings up.

Hombres I don't think that seems appropriate :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Hombres I don't think that seems appropriate :/


Agreed.

~~~

How dare you, Hombre, scrutinize someone, especially someone that is young, on the internet.

I rather not jump to conclusions and make the OP feel victimized any further. Nor would I retort to name calling, as others in this thread have.

I'm appalled.

~~

OP, I hope you went to the hospital. And I hope you come back and re-read your original post. Reading it myself, it is clear that you are under duress of sorts because logic would tell you that if you can barely put your tack away post-fall, something is terribly wrong.

I once fell off of a horse *7 times* in one ride, and in the same day got bucked off of a young mare preceding that. I went to the hospital a few hours later for stitches, but since I took too long they could do nothing for me. I had to attend the chiropractor's clinic multiple times just so I could use my head again as my neck, arms, and hands were completely erratic due to landing square on my head (even with a helmet on)

If I ignored all of that just to save face with the owners of the horses that I rode, I would probably be physically disabled to this day as it was that bad.

_*You have a concussion, so your outcome will be much worse without medical intervention. Your horse isn't the issue, pressure from your family to ride despite falling off *_(which happens to all riders, it's normal in the learning process and with working with animals that think)

Please take your health seriously.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

*closed for moderator review*

Also, when posting, please remember the Contentious Etiquette Policy and please use the "report post" feature to report problematic posts - instead of replying to them within the thread. 

Few comments in this thread have been removed since them didn't follow our rules (the removed comments were public troll call outs or otherwise inappropriate). While posting here and for avoiding further sanctions, please remember the said conscientious etiquette policy and our rules.

Thanks.


----------

